# Who else here has a "Bat-tiel" ?



## TacoNblanco (May 27, 2014)

Hello everyone, my recently adopted tiel Zelda is quite the character. On only her second day here she decided to do this odd behavior. I haven't owned many birds before her, so I'm curious if this is something that everyone's tiels do??

I've seen my friends African grey do this but without spreading her wings, she just hangs and laughs a very human laugh. My budgies will sometimes walk around upside down on the cage bars as well, but still no wing expanding.

Since seeing this behavior I dubbed her "Bat-tiel." And have been singing "na an na na na na's" to her accordingly haha. My bird trainer is going to see if we can train her to do this behavior off of my hand  but no pressure on her part to preform. We think she may like it more then we will. 

Well here is Zelda, aka Bat-tiel


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

The female I had a while ago would do this every morning. It was a routine. Wake up, get let out of cage, climb to top of cage, do bat-bird then flap wildly for about a minute to establish the cage as mine!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

My Muffin does it, I think it's hilarious  I wonder if it's just a female behavior?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

It's not just female behaviour... all three of mine do it daily, especially Sam and Blizz haha

Blizz always does it on the boing

Blizz and Mack are DEFINITE boys


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Both of my tiels do batbird! Emma did it the first day after I brought her home. I think they really enjoy it.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

My little white budgie does it at bath time. 

http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=176746


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh man, all of mine bat bird. Rhea especially, lol! I thought it was a female only thing for awhile until I caught Bird doing it off the side of the cage. It seems to be a way to stretch out and something they do just for fun too.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Tiki bat-birds!


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Quinn does this everyday, and at least once when he is on my or anyone else's shoulder. He also likes to chew ears a lot haha~

Chezzy does this sometimes, not often though.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker never does it. Jaid does sometimes


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Mom's little guy does it, but not as often with the wings. He mostly just hangs upside down. Joey does the wings, but standing upright, so I call them his eagle wings.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Upside-down does bat bird

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Come to think of it, Joey has done it at bath time, not fully upside down, but leaning as far forward as he dared from his perch.


----------



## Nipper (Jun 6, 2014)

My grey female does it. It looks great. Apparently a sign of happiness. Let's hope so.


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Tonks does this. I've never seen her do it in her cage though. Usually she'll hang off the side of the couch but she'll also do it hanging off your finger. She seems to especially love impressing our friends with this little trick. lol She's a show off!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*bat -tiel*

Bennie sometimes does that when I put him to bed, as I am covering his cage. It does look funny!


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

Callie loves to bat-bird on her swing and it's hilarious to watch she gets the swing to swinging really fast because she'll start flapping until she looses her grip and falls to the bottom of the cage or play stand then she goes to do it again lol.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think we all have bat-tiels hehehe


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Frances does it quite regularly,she likes to show off.Maxwell will sometimes do it.I never get to have my phone with me when they do it to take a picture,though .


----------

